# welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es



## damdam05 (25. August 2011)

wollte fragen, welche polnischen 


Eigenmarken es gibt. 

ich kenne bisher jaxon.


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Dragon ist auch ein polnische Marke die Ruten Herstellt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Mikado


----------



## Bigone (25. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

ich habe Karpfenruten von der Firma Phoenix aus Polen, die sind perfekt verarbeitet, und ein Traum im Drill. Hatte vorher Armalites SP und Nash AKN, Greys hatte ich auch schon, alles nicht so schön wie die 13 ft 3,5lbs von Phoenix.
Die HP wird gerade überarbeitet, guck in den nächsten Tagen mal auf:
Phoenix-fishing.com 
gruß Gerald


----------



## petri28 (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Konger


----------



## Pumper (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

DAIWAsky

ABUsky
CORMORANsky
DAMsky
.........|supergri


----------



## damdam05 (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

von wegen, hab mir gerade mal die hps der genannten hersteller angeschaut, also wenn die sachen annaehrend die qualitat der hps haben, dann brauchen sich polnische hersteller nicht mehr zu verstecken. ich werde in zukunft mehr sachen aus polen probieren, das sieht echt vernuenftig aus.


----------



## Bigone (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

meine Frau ist Polin, in ihrer Heimatstadt reiben sich die Händler immer die Hände wenn der "verückte" aus Deutschland kommt, und einkauft, als ob es in Deutschland keine Angelläden gibt. Die Auswahl für's Stippfischen ist größer als bei einem großen Laden in der Nähe von Hamburg.
Und Kopyto Gummifische werden in Polen hergestellt, ich kaufe da immer die Farben, die in Hamburg nicht erhältlich sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Salmo, Mikado, York, Jaxon, Robinson, Traper(Futter, Köder), *Relax*(die die Kopytos herstellen) usw. . .


----------



## nostradamus (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Hallo,

habt ihr mal günstige bezugsstellen für die Sachen? Kann ruig nur in polnisch sein!

Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Kiek ma hier:
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/pl/index.html


----------



## nostradamus (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Hallo,

findet ihr die preise so gut?!

Nosta


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Wat`n dat für `ne Frage?|kopfkrat

Könnte immer billiger sein.:m


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Das ist auch ein grösserer Onlineshop aus Polen, hat glaube ich die besten Preise für Salmo im Inet.

http://www.kogutomania.pl/

Und hier kannst du selber nach Shops stöbern.

*http://tinyurl.com/3qu4lgv*


----------



## nostradamus (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

danke,

das sieht schon besser aus! Ich stöbere jetzt einfach mal eine runde!

danke


----------



## vermesser (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Spinnex gibt es auch noch.

Gibt es auch Shops, wo man keinen Pay Pal Account brauch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Keine Ahnung.
Ich finde paypal aber bei Auslandszahlungen besser.|rolleyes


----------



## nostradamus (26. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

ich persönlich würde nie im ausland sachen kaufen ohne paypal! Wenn ich Sachen in einem Forum oder sowas kaufe bzw. verkaufe, ist es mir am liebsten, wenn der Kauf mit paypal gezahlt wird. 

Gruß

nosta


----------



## Gohann (27. August 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*

Die Links geben schon einiges her! Muss ich mir mal in Ruhe ansehen. Mir fallen noch die Kunstköderhersteller Dorada und Salmo ein.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Grxzlx (1. September 2011)

*AW: welche polnischen angelhersteller gibt es*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde nie im ausland sachen kaufen ohne paypal! Wenn ich Sachen in einem Forum oder sowas kaufe bzw. verkaufe, ist es mir am liebsten, wenn der Kauf mit paypal gezahlt wird.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> nosta




....Warum würdest du denn nie ohne Paypal im Ausland kaufen?
Ob du nun per Überweisung oder Paypal zahlst, beides ist für dich mit Risiko verbunden und da viele mit Paypal zahlen addiert das der Händler auf die Ware mit ein
Den Paypal ist teurer für den Händler als eine normale Überweisung zu bekommen.

....Wenn es um Sicherheitsfaktor geht, bei Paypal sind nur käufe durch ebay abgesichert aber nicht einkäufe auf anderen Sites

Gruß
Krystian


----------

